# Cold Start lag on DSG



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if it is normal for a DSG to have the 2 Second delay (mentioned in the Living with DSG post) between when you depress the accelerator and it actually goes, when the car is cold? 
I'm wondering how hard to press this issue with the dealer. To me it's a serious (and dangerous) fault, but if it really is normal for this transmission, I guess there isn't much I can do about it.
I've also noticed it briefly popping out of gear in reverse when it's cold. 
To me these symptoms remind me of when I had a car who's auto transmission was on it's last legs, as it would do similar things.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Cold Start lag on DSG (gilesrulz)*

I know it is common for DSG to shift firmly into second when cold. Even our brand new cars do that from time to time. I haven't heard of a lag, so I would take it in to your dealer. Try to take in during colder weather, as sometimes they can't get to the car till the afternoon, and you want them to replicate the problem when it usually occurs. 
Never heard of them popping out of reverse either. Could you describe that some more for me please?


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Cold Start lag on DSG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I know it is common for DSG to shift firmly into second when cold. Even our brand new cars do that from time to time. I haven't heard of a lag, so I would take it in to your dealer. Try to take in during colder weather, as sometimes they can't get to the car till the afternoon, and you want them to replicate the problem when it usually occurs. 
Never heard of them popping out of reverse either. Could you describe that some more for me please?

I took it to a dealer and they said they couldn't replicate the symptoms, but you'd have to be hard of driving to not notice it.
The reverse thing has happened to me three times all while backing out of a parking spot, and all while the car was cold. I would be about half way to two thirds out of the parking spot and the car would hiccup. But not an engine hiccup, more like if your foot fell of the accelerator hiccup. Actually the first time it happened to me, I looked down to see if my foot was still on the accelerator.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Cold Start lag on DSG (gilesrulz)*

For what its worth, when I test drove an Eos 2.0T, I noticed a slight sluggishness from a standing start while at normal operating temperature. I attributed it to the non-linear power delivery of a turbocharged engine, rather than the transmission. There is considerably less torque available before the turbo gets up to speed. 
The "delay" could also be coming from the twin clutch engagement from neutral, but I think the turbo 4 is at least a contributing factor. You'd really have to talk to someone with either a Euro market non-turbo 4, or the 3.2 to see if they experience the same type of lag from a standing start.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Cold Start lag on DSG (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I agree that the turbo may be a contributing factor, but the car does not move at all during that time, and if it was merely a lack of torque that was the problem, I would think the car would at least be pushed out of a stop. Also, others have noted that starting out in 1st rather than D alleviates the problem somewhat.
My guess is that it is a combination of the the transmission, the turbo, and the software the DSG uses. And I suppose that is whyI asked the question. Does everyone experience this same lag...is it a function of the the transmission...or is it some kind of fault in a few that needs to be addressed?


----------



## Eosiphat (Nov 8, 2006)

I've got a DSG 2.0 FST on order and I've also been interested in the Touran minivan here in Europe. I've noticed quite a bit discussion about DSG lag and software cures for it; here for example in this UK Touran forum: http://www.clubtouran.info/for...t=832


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Eosiphat)*

My New Beetle has a TDI/DSG combo and I've never noted a 2 second delay while accelerating after a cold-start. I'm approaching 30,000 miles on the odometer. Also, I've never experienced the transmission popping out of gear while in Reverse. One must keep in mind that after a cold-start, the DSG fluid isn't flowing at the ideal rate or viscosity so the fineness of the TCU controls isn't ideal. Meaning, sometimes during the first couple accelerations from a stop the clutch take-up is a bit abrupt, whether in Drive or Reverse. And always remember, there's no slushbox torque converter to smooth out the on/off throttle movements which are amplified at low speed and slight throttle inputs. This is no different from a manual transmission.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_ there's no slushbox torque converter to smooth out the on/off throttle movements which are amplified at low speed and slight throttle inputs. This is no different from a manual transmission.

I'm not talking about the 'lurching' you're referencing. The car is in gear, it's out for a half second, then it's back in again. There is a slight mechanical gear bumping feel to it, but the whole thing is fairly subtle.
All in all that concerns me far less than the delay, and I only mention it as a possible symptom of the same disease.


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Cold Start lag on DSG (gilesrulz)*

It seems as though the car is always in neutral when stopped. I have gotten used to slowly pressing the gas almost like you are pulling your foot off the clutch. I have to admit it was strange at first, but I have gotten used to it. That in combination with the turbo accounts for the lag. My trouble now is in traffic and I quickly dar into another lane it feels like forever before it picks up speed but all too often i spin the wheels... it is almost too easy to make that happen, even from a stop.


----------



## timetrip (Oct 21, 2006)

I have noticed this lag too, and I've come to live with it. If you need a quick fix, you could probably put your car in sport mode. I found that the car feels quicker from a dead stop since it utilizes 1st gear more.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Cold Start lag on DSG (NaustinJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaustinJ* »_It seems as though the car is always in neutral when stopped. I have gotten used to slowly pressing the gas almost like you are pulling your foot off the clutch. I have to admit it was strange at first, but I have gotten used to it. That in combination with the turbo accounts for the lag. My trouble now is in traffic and I quickly dar into another lane it feels like forever before it picks up speed but all too often i spin the wheels... it is almost too easy to make that happen, even from a stop.

As long as the gear selector is in Drive, Sport or Tiptronic mode, then there is always a gear selected. This includes a complete stop.
If you don't come to a complete stop, the transmission leaves 2nd gear selected and slips the clutch to get moving. If you have come to a complete stop, the transmission engages 1st gear but there is still a short delay for clutch take-up. That's no different than if you were controlling the clutch.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Cold Start lag on DSG (Pelican18TQA4)*

I'm not talking about a short delay, I'm talking about 2 seconds. Also when the car does finally go, the wheels often squeel, because the rpms have risen further than they ought to have before the clutch (dis)engaged.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Cold Start lag on DSG (gilesrulz)*

I don't have that problem you described. And I have the Sport package with 17" wheel.


----------



## dqcvdtpda (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Cold Start lag on DSG (darien)*

I also don't have that problem. Meaning, I don't have cold weather.


----------

